# How much syrup?



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I bought a lug of peaches last week. They are ripe so I will be canning them Monday. The directions call for you to prepare the peaches, pack the jars, and add syrup to the proper head space then process in hot water bath. 

How many quarts and or pints will a lug (guessing about 15 pounds) make? How much syrup do I need to make to fill the jars for one lug of peaches. It does look like I can put extra syrup out for the hummers.


----------



## BiggDogg (Jun 17, 2012)

I canned sliced peaches 2 weeks ago. i bought a bushel full, not sure how many pounds that is. I got 34 pints plus a peach pie outta that bushel. You will get a lot of juice from the peaches then i just boil 2 cups of sugar and 5 cups water for syrup


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

If you have extra room in the canner and extra syrup--can up the syrup to have handy for the future. A lady teaching me told me that and you know when I have a can of syrup I tend to fill out a canner with any fruit I have on hand. She also told me if we drained the sugery syrup to frig it and simply reboil and can it up to reuse. FYI cherry syrup reused on peaches really nice change. Blue berry syrup on mellon nice too.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I canned peaches this weekend and got 8 quarts of peach halves out of one lug of peaches (56 count). I made a light syrup (2 cups of sugar to 1 quart of water) and ended up having to make a double batch. I did have a little syrup leftover, but I'll save it for the next batch of canning.


----------



## grayrecliner (Jul 13, 2007)

We always do as my mother did - 1/3 cup sugar in bottom of a qt jar (Mom used 1/2 c), pour in a bit of boiling water and swish around to dissolve sugar, then add sliced fruit (peaches or pears) and fill with boiling water, seal and process. Works great.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I believe a "lug" is 22 lbs.

ACES Publications : CONTAINERS & WEIGHTS OF COMMERCIAL FRUITS, NUTS & : ANR-0829


----------

